# Unlock Huawei echolife HG520b



## CTMURTHY (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi
I have moved from Egypt to India recently. I was using TE Data in Egypt(Telecom service provider) with the router HB520B echolife. NowI could not use the same in India becuase it islocked by TEdata 
can any 1 help to unlock it so that I can use it in India?
I have done the steps mentioned in the previous post.
The output is as follows

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Abhinav T>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Abhinav-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-F0-2F-E4-53-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-F0-2F-E4-09-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E F
ast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-97-0E-EB-03-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1849:56a4:2632:8745%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 October 2014 23:05:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 October 2014 23:05:09
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 154965774
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-73-FE-A2-3C-97-0E-EB-03-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.54.6.60
202.54.29.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-F0-2F-E4-09-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DA6FA5B0-BB75-42B3-A723-8014667B82D7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Abhinav T>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

I have moved your post from the old thread and put it in the correct forum for you.

What do you mean by unlock the router?
Can you logon to the router and administer it?


----------



## CTMURTHY (Oct 28, 2014)

Unlocking means the router has been configured by then ISP to accept only its signals.(They locked the original firmware) By unlocking any the router can be used for any ISP. 




CTMURTHY said:


> Hi
> I have moved from Egypt to India recently. I was using TE Data in Egypt(Telecom service provider) with the router HB520B echolife. NowI could not use the same in India becuase it islocked by TEdata
> can any 1 help to unlock it so that I can use it in India?
> I have done the steps mentioned in the previous post.
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That would indicate the router is the ISPs not yours. Unless you can flash the firmware with some other firmware there is no way to "unlock" the router.


----------

